# OMFG Please let me be 3rd time lucky UPDATE FALSE BFP



## dawny690

........................................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
OMFG I have a :bfp: Im really nervous about this girls (im going to cross post this as I have loads of places I need to announce this :happydance: im the first april one I think :D xxx

Update 9/04/09

I went to the doctors for my blood test results and they were :bfn: :( dont know what to think or feel tbh x
 



Attached Files:







Image003.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 246


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations honey :hugs:

fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!


----------



## dawny690

Im shocked and shaking like a leaf :rofl: xxx


----------



## sam's mum

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

Congratulations!! Such a lovely line :D I'm so excited for you! Keeping everything crossed for a very sticky little bean and a very happy and healthy 9 months for you! :friends: x


----------



## AP

Wow wow wow congrats dawny!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

How should I work out my edd? xxx


----------



## sam's mum

I'd probably go from your possible ovulation date (and assume that was around 12th March going by some of your stats)...so you'd be 23dpo today and that would give you a due date of 3rd December :D x


----------



## dawny690

sam's mum said:


> I'd probably go from your possible ovulation date (and assume that was around 12th March going by some of your stats)...so you'd be 23dpo today and that would give you a due date of 3rd December :D x

That seems a bit too many dpo doesnt it though??


----------



## sam's mum

dawny690 said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> I'd probably go from your possible ovulation date (and assume that was around 12th March going by some of your stats)...so you'd be 23dpo today and that would give you a due date of 3rd December :D x
> 
> That seems a bit too many dpo doesnt it though??Click to expand...

Maybe, but when else do you think you might have ovulated? I'm not sure how else you're going to get a more accurate date until you have your 12 week scan. It took a while for my lines to get a lot darker on those tests, and you might have had a fainter line a few days ago but as you had a bfn on Monday I'd stick with that for now :shrug: ..if anything it'll mean you get jumped ahead a bit at your scan which is always nice :lol: x


----------



## babybuffy84

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH Wooooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust:
Oh my god dawny thats defo a bfp am so pleased for you :cry:


----------



## dawny690

sam's mum said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> I'd probably go from your possible ovulation date (and assume that was around 12th March going by some of your stats)...so you'd be 23dpo today and that would give you a due date of 3rd December :D x
> 
> That seems a bit too many dpo doesnt it though??Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but when else do you think you might have ovulated? I'm not sure how else you're going to get a more accurate date until you have your 12 week scan. It took a while for my lines to get a lot darker on those tests, and you might have had a fainter line a few days ago but as you had a bfn on Monday I'd stick with that for now :shrug: ..if anything it'll mean you get jumped ahead a bit at your scan which is always nice :lol: xClick to expand...

Well if I went off that ov date I would be 5+1 today and its darker than the line I had at 19dpo with my last pg so im happy with that I have a blood test monday anyway so should come back :bfp: I hope then I might ask them to check numbers also I was told due to previous problems I will get a early reasurrance scan :dance: Just hope :baby: bubba is in the right place :cloud9: xxx


----------



## dawny690

Oh and my :bfn: monday was on a frer and a poundshop test xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh dawny am so pleased for you heres to a sticky bean :)!!! Goes to show what a few days difference makes how many more sticks are you going to pee on now ??? :)


----------



## babybuffy84

Our dates aint that different im 5 weeks tomorrow :) im taking it from the day i oved plus 14 days for now until i get my scan :)


----------



## Kota

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! (Again :rofl:)

Journal, TTC buddies and here.. Have I missed any???


Yay for Dawny and a super sticky baby!!!!


----------



## sam's mum

Hope you do get an early scan!! And nice timing with the blood test on Monday :D x


----------



## dawny690

babybuffy84 said:


> Oh dawny am so pleased for you heres to a sticky bean :)!!! Goes to show what a few days difference makes how many more sticks are you going to pee on now ??? :)

:blush: I actually think I will do another one Monday morning with FMU again as Im having bloods done that day and just hope that comes back a :bfp: too then I might (yeah right!!) wait til I get the blood results :cloud9:


----------



## dawny690

Kota Just a few hun I did it in bfp announcements in lttc too :blush: and 1st tri :shhh: xxx


----------



## babybuffy84

oh you can never poas to many times i say well make sure you keep us updated :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

congrats chick 
xx


----------



## dawny690

sam's mum said:


> Hope you do get an early scan!! And nice timing with the blood test on Monday :D x

Thanks hun, im still shocked I didnt think I was pg after my :bfn: on monday with a FRER!! The bloods were booked last week as I wanted a general blood check and was cheeky and said while they were there could they do a hcg one The test looks darker now its dried :rofl: xxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

congrats


----------



## sam's mum

Glad it's looking good! I can't believe you have the strength to stop at 1! I promised myself I'd wait at least until the next morning after my first line, and about 4 hours later I'd already done 3 :blush: :lol: x


----------



## Twiglet

Yay on your :bfp: hun! I have everything crossed for you :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## sam76

well done xxx congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## ladymilly

:bfp::happydance: congratulations hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Thats fab news,

Lots of sticky dust!! :dust::dust:


----------



## foxyroxie

congratulations huni :)


----------



## alice&bump

congrats! hope its a sticky one for you xx


----------



## Stephie 25

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh well done babe. i knew you could do it. i'm so proud. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nailartmom

OMG Dawny!! I knew it!!! Congratulations hun!!!!! So happy for you!! Sending loads of sticky dust your way!!! :happydance: :dust::dust::dust: :happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Congrats hun!!!!!
So happy to hear you got your :bfp:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

so please for you hun :wohoo:

:dust: *Stick Baby Bean Stick* :dust:


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hunn xxx


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## little_angel

Congratulations hun, wishing you a happy, healthy, sticky pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats brill news dawn!! congrats hun, got my fingers x'd for u hun xxxx


----------



## Aria

I am not going to read through five pages of replies when already struggling to stay awake, so I apologize if this has been asked. If you don't know your exact date or ovulation, then for now you'd use the first day of your last period. Your EDD may change when the doctor does a scan. An old school friend of mine and his wife are expecting in August, and even this late the EDD changed.

Once you figure out the date you want to go with for now, post in the December Due Dates thread and I'll add you to the list. :)


----------



## R&JBabybean

congrats :D


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Oh congrats I am so pleased for you fingers crossed for you to have a happy and healthy 9 months! xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hello, :D i dont think i have ever really spoken to u before but ive seen you around on the forum and you are such a sweet, genuine, caring person, and i know u have been through a hell of alot of heartache, so i just wanted to say, if anyone deserves this you do, :hugs: im so hoping and praying that your little bean sticks and in 9 months times we will be seeing pics of your precious baby boy or girl good luck to you sticky :dust: :hugs:

xXxXxXx


----------



## dawny690

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hello, :D i dont think i have ever really spoken to u before but ive seen you around on the forum and you are such a sweet, genuine, caring person, and i know u have been through a hell of alot of heartache, so i just wanted to say, if anyone deserves this you do, :hugs: im so hoping and praying that your little bean sticks and in 9 months times we will be seeing pics of your precious baby boy or girl good luck to you sticky :dust: :hugs:
> 
> xXxXxXx

Awww thankyou so much you have made me cry :cry: so sweet of you to say that hun Xoxoxo


----------



## toby2

:cloud9::happydance:yay for the sticky bean!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## T'elle

Congratulations Dawny!!! im so pleased for u babe xxx i really wish my bean was here still we'd be due together...good luck though babe you really deserve it!! xxxxxx <3 :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: Dawny you did it!!!

I knew it, OMG oMG, hahaha you must be around the same time as me.. i got set to 4th of Dec. (O'd late though)..

O darling, you so deserve this!!! All that waiting, wishing and hoping..
I really hope this sticks for you
:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

T'elle said:


> Congratulations Dawny!!! im so pleased for u babe xxx i really wish my bean was here still we'd be due together...good luck though babe you really deserve it!! xxxxxx <3 :hugs:

I would do anything for you to have your little bean still saftly tucked away babe, but I know I cant and Im so truely sorry babe, I wish you lots of luck when you ttc again I know you will be lucky someday soon love ya xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Lunaty said:


> :wohoo: Dawny you did it!!!
> 
> I knew it, OMG oMG, hahaha you must be around the same time as me.. i got set to 4th of Dec. (O'd late though)..
> 
> O darling, you so deserve this!!! All that waiting, wishing and hoping..
> I really hope this sticks for you
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun no idea when im due as yet I think the 4th dec though due to ov date how are you feeling hun??? xoxoxo


----------



## Lunaty

Im all good babe, going along nicely.. no real nausea yet.. and got to see the yolksac at my doc's appointment to confirm.. so that was reassuring.. now it's a 3 week wait for a viability scan whahaha (o and ill have to do my bloods soon too)

But Im sure our cycle's were pretty close.. how did your OH respond?! He must be oer the moon.. If yuo can, get to a specialist (like a midwife center or something) to confirm, they may do a early scan to see how far along you are :D


----------



## dawny690

Lunaty said:


> Im all good babe, going along nicely.. no real nausea yet.. and got to see the yolksac at my doc's appointment to confirm.. so that was reassuring.. now it's a 3 week wait for a viability scan whahaha (o and ill have to do my bloods soon too)
> 
> But Im sure our cycle's were pretty close.. how did your OH respond?! He must be oer the moon.. If yuo can, get to a specialist (like a midwife center or something) to confirm, they may do a early scan to see how far along you are :D

The MW I had last time said next time I was preggo she would get the hospital to do an early reassurance scan after last time my OH is a bit quiet which is expected I think after 2 mc's I dont blame him I want to go round screaming at everyone but I know I can and shouldnt lol, Im having bloods done monday which were planned before i got my :bfp: to check hcg and other bloods and im not going to say anything to the doctor going to let him tell me :muaha: then I will ask him about aspirin etc anything I can do to help our little bubba then i will go to MW and arrange everything its hard as youngest stepdaughter is here and dont want them to find out yet xxxx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:WOOOO HOOOOO!

Congrats lovely lady x x x x x x x x x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kota

Can I just say Congratulations again???


----------



## iwantbebebad

CONGRATULATIONS! If the Lord blesses me with those words.... CONGRATS!


----------



## lorrilou

Huge congrats hun. Hope this one sticks for you. xxx


----------



## Waiting4Bump

OMG Massive Huge Congratulations to you hun!! Can't believe I haven't seen this before :happydance:

I'm so happy for you, and I will be praying this is a sticky one for you! xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Such terrific news. Sending you loads of sticky :dust: and heartfelt congratulations to you both.

:hug:


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats hun. You deserve it!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations!!


----------



## bunnyg82

CONGRATULATIONS! That's great news! xx


----------



## SJK

congratsx


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!! Well deserved love.
xxxx


----------



## willbamom1day

:happydance: so very happy for you


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## pennypoptart

I've been away!! So congrats to you!! Good luck tomorrow sweets x


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: couldn't be happier for you honey x x x


----------



## ZPBLESSED

Hey Congratulations!


----------



## bigmama

congratulations! :)


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls but it was a false :bfp: xx


----------



## Stephie 25

babe, i'm soo sorry to read this. big hugs from me.


----------



## dawny690

Stephie 25 said:


> babe, i'm soo sorry to read this. big hugs from me.

Thanks babe, your a good friend you perfect little stalker :hugs: xxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: :dust: for next cycle


----------



## dawny690

Alexas Mommy said:


> I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: :dust: for next cycle

Thanks hun whenever that might be I dont know :shrug: x


----------



## malpal

Awww hun i'm so sorry to read this.:hugs: xx


----------



## lorrilou

so sorry to hear that hun. Hope you get a bfp soon. x


----------



## FEDup1981

oh no! im so sorry. Life is bloody cruel teasing you. :hug:


----------



## carrieanne

:hugs:oh no im sorry babe you will get your bfp real soon:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## caz81

sorry to hear that, hope you get your bfp soon xxxxx


----------



## booflebump

Oh hun - sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

:cry:So sorry Dawny x x x x :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

So sorry, hunni. What a disappointment!


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Hopefully u will get a sticky :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## T'elle

What did they say about the :bfp: exactly hun because i had this with my twins and the EPU went mad saying u cant get a false positive its very veryyyy rare and with strict conditions, if its a line on the pregnancy test u are/were pregnant at the time of that test... they should of reffered you to the EPU for a scan to check for eptopic etc, but i spoke to my dr about this and with my m/c the other week and the consultant at EPU says there is no such thing as a false positive and the HCG was present at the time meaning u are/were pregnant, so refer yourself over to the EPU hun explain whats happened and find out for sure, i dont mean or want to get ur hopes up BUT i dont want anythin to happen to u or lil bean if there is one hunni, il catch u on msn soon xxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry hun :cry:

I agree with t'elle, that was deffo a BFP. I've taken millions of IC's & never got a clear pink line like that unless I had HCG in my system.

If they can't find anything via a scan, I have a hunch you may have reabsorbed & not for the first time. I think they should refer you for tests, now you've had 3 losses.

Again I'm so sorry, this is no different to having a MC :hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## dawny690

dan-o said:


> I'm so sorry hun :cry:
> 
> I agree with t'elle, that was deffo a BFP. I've taken millions of IC's & never got a clear pink line like that unless I had HCG in my system.
> 
> If they can't find anything via a scan, I have a hunch you may have reabsorbed & not for the first time. I think they should refer you for tests, now you've had 3 losses.
> 
> Again I'm so sorry, this is no different to having a MC :hug:

Seriously do you think my body could have done the same again? I cant refer myself to EPU right now as my mum is here til saturday and dont want her to know there is a chance I could be pg I dont know what to do as to still get a :bfp: must mean something shouldnt it?? As I had a :bfp: yesterday morning too :confused:.com xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Here are pics of yesterdays line slightly darker than before I think its defo :bfp: but I've never known anyone to get one false bfp let alone multiple false bfp's Same test different views xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image001.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 43









Image002.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 43


----------



## staceymy

Aww hun im so sorry. But the pics you posted above are def BFPs!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

dawny690 said:


> Here are pics of yesterdays line slightly darker than before I think its defo :Bfp: but I've never known anyone to get one false bfp let alone multiple false bfp's Same test different views xxx

those are definitely :bfp: Maybe they got your bloods mixed up with someone elses? Can you not go back, show your doctor these tests, and get your bloods redone? :hugs:


----------



## loopdido

sorry - have I miss the post where you said why it's a false bfp? bit confused if you had those ebay strip tests showing positive a few days ago?

I have some ebay test strips that are 10miu, but they still only show faint lines and I'm 16dpo and the sainsburys own tests show really dark lines and they are 25miu! so I'm now not expecting the ebay strips to get darker!

If I missed something then I'm sorry to hear your news! hugz


----------



## dawny690

loopdido said:


> sorry - have I miss the post where you said why it's a false bfp? bit confused if you had those ebay strip tests showing positive a few days ago?
> 
> I have some ebay test strips that are 10miu, but they still only show faint lines and I'm 16dpo and the sainsburys own tests show really dark lines and they are 25miu! so I'm now not expecting the ebay strips to get darker!
> 
> If I missed something then I'm sorry to hear your news! hugz

The doctor said my blood hcg was negative but hpt's are defo :bfp:'s as you can see looks better in person but I think maybe the bloods were too early or wrong as a friend of mine is pg she is now 23wks gone and her pg wasnt picked up til 10wks or so even scans didnt pick up baby now baby is fine :cloud9: so im wondering if my suitation is simular? When my mum goes back home I will do another test if it shows :bfp: then Im going to refer myself to EPU xxx


----------



## honey08

aww gosh im so sry for the crap ur going thro at the moment, i wud defo carry on testing uknow !!! then if they stay bfp go bk to docs and show him !!! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## embo216

Oh dawny I'm so sorry, But those tests you did a few days ago were definitely BFP's. They are getting darker too. I hope you get some positive news when your mum goes home :hugs: xxx


----------



## dawny690

I found these searching for positive hpt's but negative bloods and found these which sort of makes me build my hopes up a bit.



> I'm 32 weeks pregnant with 2 positive HPT in my drawer and a negative blood test! The blood test was obviously messed up some how.......




> With ds I tested posative w/ hpt 2X and tested negative w/ test at doctors office. This was very early in my pregnancy. So I waited and within a couple weeks I started having morning sickness and fatigue. Went back to the doc's office and had a posative test.


----------



## AutumnSky

Have you tried using any other tests i.e. FRER or CB digital? I got a false positive on an IC, and therefore don't really trust them anymore. However, your tests have a much stronger line than mine ever did... I would definitely try another brand of test.

Good luck hun - hope that the blood test was wrong.

xxx


----------



## embo216

dawny690 said:


> I found these searching for positive hpt's but negative bloods and found these which sort of makes me build my hopes up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 32 weeks pregnant with 2 positive HPT in my drawer and a negative blood test! The blood test was obviously messed up some how.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ds I tested posative w/ hpt 2X and tested negative w/ test at doctors office. This was very early in my pregnancy. So I waited and within a couple weeks I started having morning sickness and fatigue. Went back to the doc's office and had a posative test.Click to expand...Click to expand...

That does sound very very positive hun :hugs:


----------



## Justme

Oooh Dawny that newer test is definately BFP again.Things are looking good ,no denying that them tests are positive.When are you due back at the doctors?I would definately take those tests with you and ask them to test your urine and blood again.Ive got a really good feeling about this for you babe.x x x


----------



## dawny690

Sarah2323 said:


> Oooh Dawny that newer test is definately BFP again.Things are looking good ,no denying that them tests are positive.When are you due back at the doctors?I would definately take those tests with you and ask them to test your urine and blood again.Ive got a really good feeling about this for you babe.x x x

Back on thursday for more bloods for LH and something else and if they come back funny I could be pg he says so who knows lol I will take the hpt's with me although last weeks is faded its still visable :lol: thanks babe xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Dawny those are bfps. I hope the dr's can confirm it for you soon so you can start enjoying the pregnancy before the MS sets in :)


----------



## Kota

No questions asked, those are BFP's!! I'd keep them and take them into your dr's... maybe test again the morning of the dr appointment so you've got new ones as well... there must be something wrong with your blood tests, no doubting those line!!


----------



## Heidi

You must be going mad dawny! Like everyone else has said there defiantly BFP's! have you taken a digi test yet? x


----------



## Lunaty

darling those last pics were definitely :bfp:, please go to the Hospital and get a scan done asap!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## loopdido

hope everything goes ok! test as soon as you can again and I'm sure it'll still be bfp! good luck at the epu!


----------



## aries5486

hey hunni was just catching up on the posts ... I cant believe u are going through this again.. Can u not go out and buy a CB Digi and take that in ? as this is what i did i know they are expensive but i u took that in the doc would have to do sumthing! xxx


----------



## Omi

I agree with everyone else- those are defenitely bfp's and you are preggers. I wish you all the best and mucho, mucho stickydust, hun!!!

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## Tam

Take a digi test and get down your docs with it in hand and demand an early scan, those are defo BFP's there is no evaps about them.

I wish you tons of luck hun! :hugs: x


----------



## Wallie

I hope you're alright. I'm hoping you can get a positive answer from the docs soon. 

:hugs:


----------



## caz81

they are def:bfp: xx


----------



## loopdido

anymore news? what's your next course of action are you getting a scan or any more tests at docs?

This so has to be a bfp!


----------



## dawny690

loopdido said:


> anymore news? what's your next course of action are you getting a scan or any more tests at docs?
> 
> This so has to be a bfp!

Hi hun thanks for checking in but looks like either the doctor is right or it may be a chemical as I started spotting yesterday and been again today bit more but not enough to be a light flow yet, have more bloods booked for thursday for lh and something else to see what else it could be but if AF does arrive I can get cd21 tests done to make sure im ov'ing so either way I win really xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Best of luck with the blood tests hun xx


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck Dawny!


----------



## Tracey2008

Good luck with the blood tests xx


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I wish you the best of luck with the blood work


----------



## loopdido

Good luck with the tests! hope everything turns out ok for you.....


----------



## dawny690

Looks like af is on her way in a horrible twist as I have been spotting on and off for last 2 days nothing as yet today but im starting to wonder maybe a chemical pg??


----------



## loopdido

Oh no! I hope not - hugz......


----------



## dawny690

4 Days of spotting now :hissy: come on already make your mind up already :witch: xxxxx


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: sorry dawny. If you had an anovulatory cycle, which is indicated in your charts, (despite the bfp), then your period will be lighter.


----------



## dawny690

snugglebot said:


> :hugs: sorry dawny. If you had an anovulatory cycle, which is indicated in your charts, (despite the bfp), then your period will be lighter.

So I should count the spotting as a new cycle? xxx


----------



## Lunaty

i had that the cycle before my :bfp: but i kept on spotting for 36 days or so.. i eventually went to an obstetrician and he put me on meds which resulted in the :bfp: :( im sorry hun i know how frustrating this is!!!


----------



## Heidi

how you doing dawny? x


----------



## dan-o

Dawny, you poor thing, I'm utterly confused, so I can't even imagine how you are feeling!

You deffo need a scan to say one way or another what is happening, refer yourself to your local EPU if need be! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

Heidi said:


> how you doing dawny? x

Im still spotting but doing ok thanks hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## dawny690

dan-o said:


> Dawny, you poor thing, I'm utterly confused, so I can't even imagine how you are feeling!
> 
> You deffo need a scan to say one way or another what is happening, refer yourself to your local EPU if need be! :hugs:
> 
> :hug:

Thanks hun I think I will after my mum goes home just in case xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

Here's some :hugs: Hope you are alright.


----------



## dawny690

Nothing today nada so after 5 days of spotting now nothing except :bfn: today xxxx


----------



## samzi

oh hun, im sorry you are still being messed about

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Have you ever had spotting like this before? Can it be normal for you?

I'd be further concerned if say in a week you test and its a positive result. Do keep an eye on this situation regardless of the blood test x


----------

